# I think I have something wrong with my nose or brain...



## LJA (Jul 2, 2009)

...well we know my brain is off...lol.  I have this bizarre phenomenon going on with fragrance oils.  VERY often, I'll get a scent and like it very much - then after using it awhile, I begin to hate it.  This can't be normal.  Almost every one that I initially like, I end up gagging on later.  What the hell?  Do you think it just happens because I'm just "in it" so much?

This is really weird, and now I keep second guessing whether scents are good or not.  Just me?


----------



## Milla (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like your poor nose is overloaded!  I keep all of my smelly soaps away from me otherwise I get a headache.  It's fine for the shower or the short time I use them because I appreciate them then but too much of anything can make you gag.

When I made my bay rum and lime shaving soap I hated the fragrance by day 2 of making soap.  I had a headache and for some reason it was on my nose and fingers and I couldn't get it off!  That was a few weeks ago and I've avoided it since.  I smell it now and I like it again.  

Your nose just needs a break.  I thought there was a 3 or 5 fragrance rule for your nose.  After 3 fragrances your nose was overloaded.  But I can't find any concrete evidence or anything.

I've seen your fragrance choices and they all sound delicious so I wouldn't worry!  Vanilla types and fruity types are always good.  Or usually.  

Sounds like your nose needs a break or you should wear a face mask!


----------



## LJA (Jul 2, 2009)

It's totally weird. Milla - even tonight.  I'm making butters with aloe in them, and the aloe is smelling like nasty....I dunno FEET or something...lol.  

Definitely time for a break.


----------



## Milla (Jul 2, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> It's totally weird. Milla - even tonight.  I'm making butters with aloe in them, and the aloe is smelling like nasty....I dunno FEET or something...lol.
> 
> Definitely time for a break.



Yikes, it actually doesn't sound very healthy!  Yes, time for a break!


----------



## Manda (Jul 5, 2009)

I get that too - I thought it was just me!

I've bought so many fragrances thinking they smell wonderful and a few weeks or so later I'll sniff them again and not like them and wonder what I was thinking...!!

I don't expect the fragrance would really change in that short time, unless it's to do with them being opened maybe.. so it must be our noses... but why??

There are some fragrances that I continue to like no matter how much I sniff them, like sandalwood, eucalyptus, perfume dupes and red currant.

Weird. 

 :shock:


----------



## LJA (Jul 5, 2009)

I dunno why, Manda...but here's another thing:  If I make say...lotions or lotion bars or something.  I hate how they smell right after making them.  It seems like the scent needs a day to "soak into the rest of the ingredients" and mingle before you get the true scent.  Either that, or I just have scent overload while making them, and after I get a break a day or so and come back to it, it smells right.  Weird.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 5, 2009)

I made lotions in 14 scents today, when I go back now & smell them, they all smell like a dogs butt  :? . I know if I go back in a couple days they will smell fine though. It's overload.


----------



## LJA (Jul 5, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I made lotions in 14 scents today, when I go back now & smell them, they all smell like a dogs butt  :? . I know if I go back in a couple days they will smell fine though. It's overload.




Ahhh ok, good.  I thought I was losin' it, there.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 5, 2009)

I have that happen with perfumes, I used to LOVE Chloe Narcisse and now I can't stand it!  I can only smell certain notes of it which = FUNKY!   It's happened with a couple of different ones, and not just mine... I can pick out when someone's wearing "one of those" because all I smell are those couple of notes.

Weird.


----------



## carebear (Jul 5, 2009)

it does happen.  for 6 months I ADORED an FO - and then suddenly it totally nauseated me.  but it happens only occasionally. 

(a year later it still makes me gag, though)


----------



## heartsong (Jul 5, 2009)

*x*

believe it or not- sniffing fresh coffee grounds will clear your nose of any lingering scents and kinda hits the "reset" button for your sinuses.

have a friend in the aromatherapy biz-she put me on to it.  she does this often when fragrance blending.

sounds weird-but it works!

after soaping 2-3 batches of different f/o's i can't smell anything-sniff the grounds and i can smell again.  also fewer headaches.


----------



## LJA (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> believe it or not- sniffing fresh coffee grounds will clear your nose of any lingering scents and kinda hits the "reset" button for your sinuses.
> 
> have a friend in the aromatherapy biz-she put me on to it.  she does this often when fragrance blending.
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Manda (Jul 6, 2009)

ooh that's interesting heartsong, I will try that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

That is great to know heartsong , I love the smell of fresh coffee grounds  . Thank you for sharing that tip.

Kitn

edited for pytos


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you use Zicam?

"FDA warns Zicam cold remedies cause lost sense of smell"

http://www.examiner.com/x-6342-Detroit- ... e-of-smell


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> believe it or not- sniffing fresh coffee grounds will clear your nose of any lingering scents and kinda hits the "reset" button for your sinuses.
> 
> have a friend in the aromatherapy biz-she put me on to it.  she does this often when fragrance blending.
> 
> ...



also read somewhere that coffee will take smells out of jars.great stuff coffee  
Be a little wary with those scents LJA. Easy to develop a sensitivity to something if you're that way inclined


----------



## LJA (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm actually not scent sensitive at all, Gekko - which is why it was weird.  Most everyone was right - it seems like if I walk away for a few hours they begin to smell "correct" again, for whatever reason.  Now that I know this, I don't have to freak everytime I make something, thinking I got "bad" product or whatever. 
Thanks for the advice tho'.


----------

